# Greece to Italy Ferry



## Tony Lee (Nov 5, 2019)

Should be leaving the perfect beach-camping weather (so far anyway) in Greece in about 4 weeks, heading for the somewhat colder Germany. 
Plan at the moment is to take the ferry from Greece across to Italy, so could anyone give me a few clues as to which one is favourite among regular travellers - assuming there are choices available. 
Thanks

Tony


----------



## QFour (Nov 5, 2019)

The weather can get a bit rough so make sure they fasten it down ..


----------



## Clunegapyears (Nov 6, 2019)

But did you drive the long way down or get a ferry to Greece?  Agree re weather ... we’re in Crete for the winter and still in shorts. Not feeling smug about all the bad weather we’re hearing about … much!

Both Minoan and Anek have membership schemes which give you a discount. You can register with both schemes online and they will email you your membership number. Do this before you book your crossing. And do it for each passenger as they need to have their own membership number.

camping on board finished at the end of October. As we have dogs, we always have a cabin. Useful as we can take our own food up  and have a shower. Not to mention a decent night’s sleep.


----------



## Tony Lee (Nov 6, 2019)

We drove down through Austria and along the coast - Albania to Greece, plus we have been through area to and from Turkey on a previous trip, so thought a ferry might make a nice change from driving AND will let us stay in the warmth for a few days longer.


----------



## Funman (Nov 8, 2019)

Tony Lee said:


> Should be leaving the perfect beach-camping weather (so far anyway) in Greece in about 4 weeks, heading for the somewhat colder Germany.
> Plan at the moment is to take the ferry from Greece across to Italy, so could anyone give me a few clues as to which one is favourite among regular travellers - assuming there are choices available.
> Thanks
> 
> Tony


Hi Just got back from two months in Greece, and feeling the cold.  I did the route from Brindisi to Igoumenitsa, using the Grimaldi lines boat, wasn't impressed with the boat, had to go up a quite narrow ramp to a higher deck in my van,  a good thing for me and the dogs though, it's only 10 hour crossing, and was a lot less expensive than when I went from Venice a couple of years ago.  I came back through Albania, with no problems at all.


----------



## Yelto (Nov 8, 2019)

QFour said:


> The weather can get a bit rough so make sure they fasten it down ..


Is that classed as jumping the queue.


----------



## Tony Lee (Nov 10, 2019)

Thanks people. 
Booked a pet friendly cabin to Venice. Long crossing and expensive but so is the equivalent drive up the Balkan coast


----------

